# Best polish etc for white car



## gatman

Hi guys and girls, my girlfriends brother has just purchased a brand new VW Polo in white and he's asked me to teach him a few things regarding washing and polishing to keep it looking good.
He uses the car everyday for work and does quite a lot of miles.

I'm not a fan of white cars and the cars I look after are all black or grey etc so most of my products suit darker coloured cars.

He wants to know how he should polish it but he isn't into detailing or cleaning cars really so looking for some advice on which cleaning products would be best to use and take least effort, also which are readily available at the likes of halfords.

I thought to use Megs Wash and Wax, followed by AG SRP and then a sealant or wax for durability?

What's your opinions people, are there some great products suited to just white cars, or light coloured cars? Polish or Glazes?

Thanks


----------



## White-r26

Search tab has great abilities


----------



## millns84

SRP would work fine, Autobrite Cherry Glaze seems to work very well on my white Panda too.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Got to be sealants all the way for white :thumb:

My particular fave is the werkstat acrylic kit.

So easy to apply and sooooo easy to get a fab finish! :argie:

This is the sort of finish I'm achieving on a solid white -



http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=272166
:detailer:


----------



## gatman

Bristle Hound said:


> Got to be sealants all the way for white :thumb:
> 
> My particular fave is the werkstat acrylic kit.
> 
> So easy to apply and sooooo easy to get a fab finish! :argie:
> 
> This is the sort of finish I'm achieving on a solid white -
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=272166
> :detailer:


The Werkstat gear came to mind when thinking of products for white cars :thumb:


----------



## Clyde

I'm currently using tough coat on mine. Quite impressed


----------



## mr.t

SRP will be great and iv recently tried my 1st sealant (zaino z2)and its fantastic on white.


----------



## Bristle Hound

mr.t said:


> SRP will be great and iv recently tried my 1st sealant (zaino z2)and its fantastic on white.


What's the Zaino range like then mate? :thumb:


----------



## Scotty Pro

Werkstat or Auto Finesse sealants for white cars :thumb:


----------



## mr.t

Bristle Hound said:


> What's the Zaino range like then mate? :thumb:


Fab mate.Ive posted pictures on the zaino section of the abarth if you want to have a look. The pictures was only taken quickly with a nikon digi cam and dont do the finish justice.I actually stood back and went WOW when i finished.My neighbour walked past and said "alright sa...woah thats shiney" lol.

Ive ordered z8 too, cant wait to try it.Im glad i went to sealant routem the car does look whiter than what i had with ag hd wax.


----------



## gatman

I'd quite like to try the Zaino range but find they're products quite expensive.

I have Tough Coat so il probably put that on


----------

